# Bachmann Spectrum FP40PH adding DCC/Sound?



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a Bachmann Spectrum F40PH NJ Transit (non dcc version) and I would like to add DCC and sound. I sent an email to Tony's Trains and they said there was no room to add sound. Has anyone done this? I don't need anything fancy I would be happy with a cheapo sound generator perhaps n scale. I am frustrated because nobody is producing any HO scale engines for NJ Transit with DCC and sound. Occasionally I find a listing on Ebay for an Atlas GP40 NJ Transit with DCC and sound but I have missed out several times. I would be happy if I could add DCC and sound to my Bachmann spectrum engine. TIA
-Art


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

that is not going to be trivial. as you know the frame of this spectrum engine is a solid brick of metal (or split in 2 halves depending on which one you have). while there is room for decoder you will need to mill the fame somewhow to make room for capacitor and speaker housing... not easy


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

*Problem Solved*

My NJ transit issues are solved by Trainworld.com. They had a GP-40 with DCC and QSI sound for $179.99. That's cheaper than modifying my Bachmann Spectrum FP40PH and hassle free. Thanks for the replies. /) /)
-Art


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Digitrax decoder*

The Digitrax SDH164D should work and you can get it for about $40


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> The Digitrax SDH164D should work and you can get it for about $40


Thanks JohnAP for your advice. I may still do the conversion on my FP40PH and repaint it to look like the Ski Train. That would be a cool project.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> The Digitrax SDH164D should work and you can get it for about $40


I went to the Digitrax website to look up this model. I am confused. The instructions say that the SDH164D is "DCC Compatible". What does this mean? Do I need a DCC decoder along with the SDH164D to decode sound? Or does the SDH164D do both. I assumed that it would decode the digital signals as well as produce the sounds.
-Art


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Digitrax SDH164D*

Art, look it up on ebay. It's a small chip with a plug in on either end. one plug with the speaker and capacitor, the other pug has wires for motor control and lights. Hope this helps.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Well after sitting on my shelf for a few months unused (cause it is my only DC engine left), I installed an SDH164D into my Bachmann Spectrum F40PH. It took some doing but I have learned in the last few weeks the proper resistors to use for the LED's and my soldering is getting much better. I found just enough room in the gas tank for the included speaker. I drilled some holes to let the sound come through and took some elmer's glue around the edges to secure it to the bottom of the gas tank. Tested it last nite and it is a strong runner. It hums a bit at speed but it always did that. Is this a lubrication issue? Now I have 2 NJ transit engines with DCC/Sound and I really don't need 2. I was thinking about repainting it in the Denver and Rio Grande Ski Train paint scheme. 
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Ronpaul said:


> attending it up on ebay. It's a baby dent with a bung in on either end. one bung with the apostle and capacitor, the added pug has affairs for motor ascendancy and lights. achievement this helps.


??? I don't understand this post.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Spam. Decimated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> ??? I don't understand this post.
> -Art


For good reason!


----------

